# A 4 Hour Triple Play



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Fish Lake....
Coming soon...


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok....


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Fish Lake....
> Coming soon...


 OOO°)OO

Good luck buddy!!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Need to load the pics, splake are getting pretty impressive. Rainbows also were hitting, flying out of the water.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

HOGAN said:


> Need to load the pics, splake are getting pretty impressive. Rainbows also were hitting, flying out of the water.


And........ "boom goes the dynamite"


----------



## UtahJax (Feb 18, 2012)

Lol you should be on ESPN


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

36 1/2'' and 17.5 pounds, twenty minute fight. if you can get down there do it. I left at 12 pm yesterday and returned at 11 pm last night, 4 hours of kick arse fishing. worth every mile. 

Got there at 4 p.m. and threw out the splake were hammering me shallow. After about 5 or 6 of them the splake went dead. Swam out to deeper water and rainbows were on. As soon as I set the hook they beacme airborn. Then they dien off went a little shallower again and was getting a mix of fish then nothing for an hour or so. Finally about 615 or 630 the fight was on, 20-30 minutes and I finally landed him. Been a while since I posted on here so thought I would share. Peace.


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

Hot Dang that's a nice fish... Congrats!!!!!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice fish! Congrats. Glad to see you're still alive.


----------



## Road Runner (Mar 20, 2010)

How deep was the laker. Nice fish. We got one throught the Ice this year. What a fight. Congrats


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

That is so sick. How shallow is shallow? Shallow enough for a fly?


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Yaaaa buddy! Awesome!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

That big guy is a splake, right? Nice fish!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Drove right past my place, and didn't even stop to say hi, WTH Hogan? 8) 

Nice looking fish, as usual!


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Man you've got that place dialed in!
I remember your post 4 or 5 years ago with the giant Splake, Mac, and Brown all in one day.
Do you still have those pics? I'd like to see them again.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Excellent! Way to go.



Swaner said:


> Man you've got that place dialed in!
> I remember your post 4 or 5 years ago with the giant Splake, Mac, and Brown all in one day.
> Do you still have those pics? I'd like to see them again.


+1

You should post those pics again, HOGAN. Unreal.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I also thought it was a splake. But it is not. Here is a splake of that size, http://wildlife.utah.gov/hotspots/detailed.php?id=3 much darker with lighter spots. It may have a little more splake in it than you think though cant say I ever remember catching a laker with orange fins.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I found the pictures but having a hard time resizing them, if someone knows how to do this I could e mail them to you?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I saw the forked tail, but I didn't think lake trout had any orange and white on their fins like that. Splake, or laker, its a nice fish.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

yup, I thought the exact same thing, swore it was a splake. some of the other pics I have also have the orange on them.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

ps thanks guys.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

I would bet everything saying that is a fish lake mackinaw! And they do have the white tipped fins (its a char thing)


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Drove right past my place, and didn't even stop to say hi, WTH Hogan? 8)
> 
> Nice looking fish, as usual!


did you move? I would of picked you up and taken you with me. Hope all is well.


----------



## UtahJax (Feb 18, 2012)

Really nice fish, congrats


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Drove right past my place, and didn't even stop to say hi, WTH Hogan? 8)
> ...


Yep, last year I moved back to the Gunnison Valley, you had to drive right by my place. 8)


----------



## hodie9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the invite Joey.


----------



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

Awesome fish! Congrats!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

hodie9 said:


> Thanks for the invite Joey.


who dat?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

hodie9 said:


> Thanks for the invite Joey.


I've waited for 5 years for my invite... :twisted:

Good job Joey, glad to see ya again!


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hogan...if you don't mind me asking...were you flyfishing? Im thinking about making the long drive to fishlake from st. george sometime soon and camp out for a few days and want to know what my chances are in the shallows flyfishing to land a lunker.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

never caught one on a fly there, and yes I have tried, not saying it is impossible, just saying what I use works so why change it.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

1


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

2


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

3


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

4


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

all of those within an hour of one another. I have more from another trip and more from that trip. but those are the best, some guy on shore I kept swimming into took all the pics.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah! Thanks for reposting those. What a trip that was for you.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

amen! Thanks to wyogoob for the help on the resize.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

That's what I'm talkin about! What a day and on a pontoon no less. 
Thanks for the fish porn!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for bringing these pictures back Hogey, I still remember the whole story.


----------



## Ol'Blue (May 7, 2012)

Nice Fish!! I might have to make a trip down there!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

That fish is almost certainly a lake trout...even if it were caught in Forsythe. The spots and the tail are almost certainly dead giveaways.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

the spotting pattern is no question a lake trout. splake will have round spots. No round spots on that fish.


----------

